# Help with Dish 1000 aiming



## tjkraz (Mar 29, 2006)

No, I'm not trying to install it myself. 

Here's the situation. I've had my Dish 500 up on the roof for about 2 years. When the tech first arrived, he did a "I'm not sure if this is gonna work" due to the line of sight. Between the high peak on our roof and some trees in the neighbor's yard, there's a lot of clutter in the skies.

Nevertheless, he did get the original dish working. I usually run 85+ on signal strength and rarely have problems with a signal.

Before I get my hopes up regarding a 622, I'd rather get some idea of whether the 1000 is going to hit all of the necessary satellites from my house. I live in northern Ohio near the Michigan border. Talking latitude and longitude is gibberish to me. Can anyone give me an idea of the rough compass direction that a Dish 1000 would have to point if mounted on my roof?

Or, in lieu of that, if anyone can give me some pointers on where to go to figure it out for myself, I'd be appreciative.


----------



## tjkraz (Mar 29, 2006)

EDIT: Actually I don't have a Dish 500, I have a "Super Dish."

TIA


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

It will point in roughly the same direction as your current Dish 500 (a few degrees to the right).


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

The satellite that the D1K adds is the 129 satellite. This satellite is only a few degrees to the west and a coulple of degrees down in elevation from 119. When I am pointing the D1K I will use the 129 LNB and find the 129 sat. If your mast is level and all your settings (skew, elevation) are right on, 119 and 110 should be there when you hit 129. After doing the check switch, I usually have a lower signal strength on 129 than I do 110 or 119. I have done this 100 times now and I have never got the 129 over 73 on its most powerful transponder.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is links to the DISH documentation for the Dish1000. Not sure if it will help you but figured I'd throw it out there:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?...32&postcount=1

Also, like the others posted it's pretty close to where your Dish500 is/was pointing.

When I installed mine I used a cheap $30.00 Satellite finder that I picked up at a local electronics store, made it very easy to dial in. Another method to dial it in would be to use a headset on say your cell phone, dial your home phone and put it near a TV speaker with the receiver on the point dish screen and tune by sound. Not quite as accurate but it works. I've done that as well.

When tuning my Dish1000 I tuned each Satellite seperately to find their max, keeping the differences noted in my head. Then I worked them in pairs to find happy mediums for each pair. Finally I made some slight modifications to favor 129 as much as possible without compromising much, if any, of my 110 and 119 strength. It took me a while but it was worth it.


----------

